# Scaping tools experience



## Park (11 Feb 2011)

Hi,

I'm about to purchase some new tweezers and scissors - The old JBL's are near their limits.   

What are the peoples choice?

Currently I'm looking at tweezers from ADA and scissors from Borneo Wild - a bit expensive, but really nice materials, details and comfort using them.   

I've been looking at TGM, but it's hard, when you haven't been trying them!!!  

So speak up and give your opion!


----------



## Park (11 Feb 2011)

And no ebay stuff - to poor standard - at least the things I've trying!


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2011)

I've been trying them today and I found jbls to be good, fluvals where awful however out of the three I opened and tried none the tips touched on. 

Surgical sets used to be brilliant for finding good tongs and scissors but I don't know how easy they are to find these days.


----------



## mdhardy01 (11 Feb 2011)

Have a look on plantedtanks.co.uk bought some of their nude scissors very good quality and well balanced for long scissors 
Ghostword ( Luis ) got some as well as tweezers and likes them too
Have a look 
Matt


----------



## nayr88 (11 Feb 2011)

I've got do!aqua tweezers, there the ultimate  well I've never tried any other but this are perfect so I won't be. The scissors I have are are aquagro from AE, there nice and sharp good grip, but if I don't use them for a little while a small amount of surface rust appears on them, but wipes of easily enough, and they where cheap and good built not all flimsy.
B
I also have a gold pair amano gave me for diving into his altum tank to retrieve a Bourbon biscuit he dropped in by accident....


----------



## Angus (11 Feb 2011)

ive got the TMC aquagro straight scissors and tweezers, cant fault em, really nice and finely engineered.


----------



## Park (11 Feb 2011)

I'll have a look at PT and AE   Thanks so far


----------



## tyrophagus (11 Feb 2011)

I have Ada tweezers.  Not worth the money in my experience. I prefer the jbl tweezers I have.  Somehow they are more successful at leaving the plant in the soil after planting.


----------



## glenn (12 Feb 2011)

iv used TGM 30cm pincets and 30cm scissors straight. the pincets are awsome and delicate, iv planted HC, UG and others ems with ease using them. the scissors are also good but i found them fairly weighty when using them for long periods of time and hurt my wrist   but they do another type which is slimmer i believe so presumably less heavy. still very prescise and sharp scissors.


----------



## Park (15 Feb 2011)

I ended up with buying:

Scissors:
1 x Borneo Wild Spring Cutter 18 - curved - 15 cm
1 x Borneo Wild Long Cutter 18 - straight - 25 cm
1 x Borneo Wild Long Cutter 28 - curved - 25 cm

Tweezers:
1 x ADA PRO Pinzette Grip Type L, 310 mm
1 x ADA PRO Pinzette Curve L, curved, 300 mm

simply because I've had the opportunity to "test" them before buying - I prefer to get the feel of things before buying instead of having to return it and pay shipping cost!


----------

